# OLD COCA COLA BOX



## UncleBruce (Sep 23, 2021)

This was a recent find.  It is the oldest cardboard bottle box that I personally have seen.  Made of heavy card stock.  We see lots of wooden, metal and plastic carriers, but rarely cardboard bottle carriers.  There is a 1924 patent date and 1933 copyright date on its bottom.  Now to find 6 period correct bottles to complete the look.  So far only finding 1950s bottles.  Gives me a reason to look at Coke bottles again.


----------



## shotdwn (Sep 23, 2021)

That carton is in really nice shape for its age. Thanks for showing us a picture of it. Great find!


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 23, 2021)

shotdwn said:


> That carton is in really nice shape for its age. Thanks for showing us a picture of it. Great find!


12 years and it's 100


----------



## Truth1253 (Sep 23, 2021)

I absolutely love it wow it’s in great shape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cola-Coca (Sep 24, 2021)

Grreat find, never saw one like that!


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 24, 2021)

My girlfriend collects Coca Cola and would love this. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 24, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> This was a recent find.  It is the oldest cardboard bottle box that I personally have seen.  Made of heavy card stock.  We see lots of wooden, metal and plastic carriers, but rarely cardboard bottle carriers.  There is a 1924 patent date and 1933 copyright date on its bottom.  Now to find 6 period correct bottles to complete the look.  So far only finding 1950s bottles.  Gives me a reason to look at Coke bottles again.
> View attachment 230049
> View attachment 230050
> View attachment 230051
> View attachment 230052


That's awesome so you need 1924s. Or 33s lol


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 24, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> That's awesome so you need 1924s. Or 33s lol


I'd say 30s for sure.


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 24, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> This was a recent find.  It is the oldest cardboard bottle box that I personally have seen.  Made of heavy card stock.  We see lots of wooden, metal and plastic carriers, but rarely cardboard bottle carriers.  There is a 1924 patent date and 1933 copyright date on its bottom.  Now to find 6 period correct bottles to complete the look.  So far only finding 1950s bottles.  Gives me a reason to look at Coke bottles again.
> View attachment 230049
> View attachment 230050
> View attachment 230051
> View attachment 230052


That's awesome so you need 1924s. Or 33s lol


UncleBruce said:


> I'd say 30s for sure.


Ill keep an eye antique shop in my town has a lot of coke  bottles any specific towns your looking for


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 24, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> That's awesome so you need 1924s. Or 33s lol
> 
> Ill keep an eye antique shop in my town has a lot of coke  bottles any specific towns your looking for


No town preference.  I appreciate help.  Seems the ones I have been finding are from the 50s.


----------



## Dewfus (Sep 24, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> No town preference.  I appreciate help.  Seems the ones I have been finding are from the 50s.


I found 4 x mas cokes the other day in the river and like 6 1950s nobody looks for bottles but like 3 of us in my tiny town the river is loaded with them I'm going to.a.nee spot Sunday if I find some there all yours


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 26, 2021)

Most likely I'd assume these contained the Christmas Cokes, BUT, The first year the D-Patent came out was in 1938 & a possibility? LEON.


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 26, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Most likely I'd assume these contained the Christmas Cokes, BUT, The first year the D-Patent came out was in 1938 & a possibility? LEON.


I think you are correct on both.  I think the D-Patent might be best.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 27, 2021)

The D-Patent would be much easier & cheaper to get. But to really look like they belong with that 6 pack they'd all have to be the same with same year date, ect., ect. That would make it more difficult unless you don't mind if you got 6 different D-Patent Bottles? LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 27, 2021)

I've got cases of cokes. If you run short.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## kolawars (Sep 29, 2021)

I have several 1920s hobbleskirts, 1923 patent bottles, for five bucks each plus shipping.


----------



## Toma777 (Sep 29, 2021)

I passed up a free plastic crate filled with old coke bottles this weekend at a parking lot sale. I was tempted to take it home for the Five for Friday thread, but I never liked coke, I was into Dr. Pepper as a child. My best friend's family used to bring cases of it  from Texas to California before it became national, back in the 1960s. They rationed it out, so it was like the forbidden fruit when I was a child.


----------



## EdsFinds (Sep 29, 2021)

Wow! That is a true piece of Americana for sure! To be sure, it is a VERY rare find! How the hell did that survive, in someone's attic? I love all coca-cola memorabilia, I've always liked the shape of coke bottles. Yet, funny side note, I prefer the taste of Pepsi! Go figure! LOL! It's so funny reading the advertising slogans they put on the box...like what coca-cola is good to drink with! Ha! Man, I hope you do find a collection of 30s bottles and complete the look! Post it with them when you do! Treasure and preserve that at all costs! WOW! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 29, 2021)

Coca-Cola and Cookies? Sounds like a party!
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Toma777 (Sep 29, 2021)

Make mine rum and coke.


----------



## 4oregonz (Sep 29, 2021)

Very cool find!!  I have lots of soda boxes, but nothing cardboard!!  Very nice!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 29, 2021)

4oregonz said:


> Very cool find!!  I have lots of soda boxes, but nothing cardboard!!  Very nice!!


I saw a 24 bottle case box, I think a party pack. What got me was the price, $1.59 printed on the cardboard box! I pay more for one bottle at the convenience store.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Millertyme (Sep 29, 2021)

Love this!! Incredible!


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 29, 2021)

kolawars said:


> I have several 1920s hobbleskirts, 1923 patent bottles, for five bucks each plus shipping.


Kind offer.  Any photos?


----------



## Palani (Sep 29, 2021)

A nice box for it's age.


----------

